# Overall favorite compound?



## WarHammer (Jul 7, 2014)

What's everyone's favorite compound for high quality gains?


----------



## dr.ziegler (Jul 7, 2014)

Test


----------



## Derek7X (Jul 7, 2014)

I would say the best compound for continued mass development is nandrolone.

No acne,no hair loss,no blood pressure through the roof(assuming you take it with TRT test),and more powerful MG for MG imo(unless you throw GH in the mix)
Now if you are not acne/hair loss/blood pressure prone and are willing to take 2-3grams and add GH, then yeah test will be better.

Tbh, there are only 5 compounds aside from peptides and GH to choose from to answer your question... Test,Deca,Tren,Anadrol,and Dbol. Anadrol and Dbol are orals and you obviously can't continually take them. Some argue you can take tren all the time... which I don't believe, and even if you could it truly does not pack on muscle mass like Deca does. This really narrows it down to Test or Deca for longterm continued muscle development IMO. The other 3 are just things you put in and out.


----------



## Sully (Jul 7, 2014)

Commitment


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jul 7, 2014)

Anavar  & SUstanon :headbang:


----------



## Big-John (Jul 7, 2014)

Sust and Deca


----------



## *Bio* (Jul 7, 2014)

Derek7X said:


> I would say the best compound for continued mass development is nandrolone.
> 
> No acne,no hair loss,no blood pressure through the roof(assuming you take it with TRT test),and more powerful MG for MG imo(unless you throw GH in the mix)
> Now if you are not acne/hair loss/blood pressure prone and are willing to take 2-3grams and add GH, then yeah test will be better.
> ...




A lot of people would say EQ, which you left out.  Is there a reason for not having it on there?


----------



## Derek7X (Jul 7, 2014)

I don't know why they would say that. EQ comes nowhere close to Test/Deca/Tren/Drol/Dbol for size gains.

=o


----------



## FordFan (Jul 7, 2014)

For quality gains....tren, then eq/Masteron.  You will keep most of everything gained on these.


----------



## Z28 (Jul 7, 2014)

Test by far, it's cheap most available, you can add it too anything, you can cut or bulk with it and you can use it by itself. In fact some if us need it to live!


----------



## MattG (Jul 7, 2014)

Test for me too, but i have yet to try a couple things like deca and npp, which is gonna be on my next cycle i think...


----------



## Sandpig (Jul 7, 2014)

Tren!    :love1:


----------



## Big-John (Jul 7, 2014)

MattG said:


> Test for me too, but i have yet to try a couple things like deca and npp, which is gonna be on my next cycle i think...


I loved Deca but everyone is diffrent. Sust/Deca/Dbol combo is the best cycle I have ever ran.


----------



## BigBob (Jul 7, 2014)

Dboll


----------



## Diesel.808 (Jul 8, 2014)

HALO!!!
Then Primo, and test base


----------



## MR. BMJ (Jul 8, 2014)

Test for sure.


----------



## GnarleyDemon (Jul 8, 2014)

MattG said:


> Test for me too, but i have yet to try a couple things like deca and npp, which is gonna be on my next cycle i think...




I'm in the same boat. From the popular compounds out there I've not yet tried Anavar or either nandralone. Deca is my next cycle so I hope it's as awesome as some say. Especially if I react to it like Derek seems to. If deca beats out tren then I may be in love lol


----------



## dorian777 (Jul 9, 2014)

GnarleyDemon said:


> I'm in the same boat. From the popular compounds out there I've not yet tried Anavar or either nandralone. Deca is my next cycle so I hope it's as awesome as some say. Especially if I react to it like Derek seems to. If deca beats out tren then I may be in love lol



You'll love deca. One of the greats for sure. Run with some test though. Add d-bol and you'll really grow.


----------



## robertscott (Jul 9, 2014)

dianabol for me.  Love that stuff.


----------



## Derek7X (Jul 10, 2014)

dorian777 said:


> You'll love deca. One of the greats for sure. Run with some test though. Add d-bol and you'll really grow.



Like seriously, I would say hands down one of the absolute BEST growth cycles(that's just anabolics) to put on some real good mass:

-1500 test
-900 deca
-50 dbol/ED

you can even just do the deca/dbol route and drop test to TRT, then add other compounds instead. deca/dbol is such a powerful combo imo. obviously you can increase mg's of gear here, but for most people it's not necessary.


----------



## Big-John (Jul 10, 2014)

Derek7X said:


> Like seriously, I would say hands down one of the absolute BEST growth cycles(that's just anabolics) to put on some real good mass:
> 
> -1500 test
> -900 deca
> ...


Now this is what I'm talking about!


----------



## GnarleyDemon (Jul 11, 2014)

dorian777 said:


> You'll love deca. One of the greats for sure. Run with some test though. Add d-bol and you'll really grow.




I'm looking forward to it man. I may add epistane to it if I decide to use another compound.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jul 11, 2014)

Test/ DHB


----------



## tripletotal (Jul 12, 2014)

Enigmatic707 said:


> Test/ DHB


If I ever get a hold of any, I think DHB will be my favorite from what I've read. In the mean time, test is where it's at. It's always the base, and keeps the lights on for me. Nothing else can do that.


----------



## GnarleyDemon (Jul 12, 2014)

DHB works only on oral drugs fellas.


----------



## GnarleyDemon (Jul 12, 2014)

tripletotal said:


> If I ever get a hold of any, I think DHB will be my favorite from what I've read. In the mean time, test is where it's at. It's always the base, and keeps the lights on for me. Nothing else can do that.




If you want DHB just drink 8-16oz of grapefruit juice a day.


----------



## tripletotal (Jul 12, 2014)

GnarleyDemon said:


> If you want DHB just drink 8-16oz of grapefruit juice a day.


Are we both talking about dihydroboldenone aka 1-test cyp?


----------



## GnarleyDemon (Jul 12, 2014)

tripletotal said:


> Are we both talking about dihydroboldenone aka 1-test cyp?




Hahaha NOPE! Sorry people call grapefruit extract DHB as well. Lol I misunderstood.

Grapefruit extract increases availability of oral drugs.


----------



## GnarleyDemon (Jul 14, 2014)

tripletotal said:


> Are we both talking about dihydroboldenone aka 1-test cyp?




Just finished discovering dihydroboldenone bro! Thanks for enlightening me! I've never seen this stuff before but it sounds fun!


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jul 14, 2014)

GnarleyDemon said:


> Just finished discovering dihydroboldenone bro! Thanks for enlightening me! I've never seen this stuff before but it sounds fun!




The stuff is to me the perfect hormone- I've used it plenty and it's my favorite!


----------



## Old Man River (Jul 15, 2014)

Z28," That's a fact Jack!" Plain and simple answer! No bullshit! It's just comes down to how safely can you push it! Later,OMR


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm with BigJohn and Derek.  Dbol loves to 'swim' in Deca (stole that one from a good friend of mine!) and Test as a base.  This combo is unrivaled for quality, continuous gains in my experience.  Note that I said in _my_ experience.  

Dbol without a nandrolone in the mix is very weak for me personally.  Anadrol is a 'Godzilla' for adding strength and size in the absence of a nandrolone such as deca or NPP.


----------



## Big-John (Jul 15, 2014)

I've ran anadrol once and felt sick all the time and stopped. Watch a buddy take it and get massive gains and I'm not gonna lie I was jealous.


----------



## amateurmale (Jul 16, 2014)

Man I got crazy libido on deca but then the ED kicked in and I was screwed.   No pun intended.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jul 16, 2014)

amateurmale said:


> Man I got crazy libido on deca but then the ED kicked in and I was screwed.   No pun intended.



How much test were you running with it?


----------



## amateurmale (Jul 16, 2014)

The Grim Repper said:


> How much test were you running with it?


500 I think


----------



## squatster (Jul 18, 2014)

For me - EQ is my favorite of almost all times
The other that I would do over it any days is the original Finaject in the 80's from France - incredible stuff. First time on - I put shit food in - my first food break at 9:30 am  I would eat a box of apple honey bun things - like 2200 call of shit in my 10 min break
Gained 17 lbs - started at 9% body fat down to under 5%
Think they stopped making in in 1987 or so


----------



## TheSpectre (Jul 19, 2014)

Oral = Real Anavar 
Injectable = EQ as real, accurately dosed Primobolan is extremely rare. 
Stack = Test Prop, Masteron, Anavar


----------



## psych (Jul 19, 2014)

npp


----------



## amateurmale (Jul 19, 2014)

Npp Is some badass shit for sure


----------



## Daniel11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Love test.  

Enjoying NPP now first time.  Not as bloated as Deca but my diet is better than it was when I ran Deca.  

Love high EQ with Test also.


----------



## Derek7X (Jul 19, 2014)

interesting how many people seem to like npp

my entire group of friends agree npp only looks good precontest for looking a bit filled out without much bloat, but deca craps all over it for size/strength/mass...and this includes actual MUSCLE gain, not water/bloat. like they literally all swear and 100% believe that 600 deca > even 1000 npp


----------



## Sandpig (Jul 19, 2014)

Derek7X said:


> interesting how many people seem to like npp
> 
> my entire group of friends agree npp only looks good precontest for looking a bit filled out without much bloat, but deca craps all over it for size/strength/mass...and this includes actual MUSCLE gain, not water/bloat. like they literally all swear and 100% believe that 600 deca > even 1000 npp


I use both when I'm gonna run Nandrolone.

I always start with NPP then switch to Deca. 

 Deca definitely gives you more bang for your $$$


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jul 19, 2014)

Overall favourite would have to be deca.

Tren 2nd... sometimes 1st


----------



## Alinshop (Jul 19, 2014)

Good ole Test.


----------



## Sandpig (Jul 19, 2014)

Elvia1023 said:


> Overall favourite would have to be deca.
> 
> Tren 2nd... sometimes 1st


Dude, you let me down. You know Tren is #1.


----------



## TheSpectre (Jul 20, 2014)

All these Nandrolone fans and I can't take it. It is, so far the only steroid to cause my hair to fall out. Not even Masteron or methyl-DHT does!


----------



## Sandpig (Jul 20, 2014)

TheSpectre said:


> All these Nandrolone fans and I can't take it. It is, so far the only steroid to cause my hair to fall out. Not even Masteron or methyl-DHT does!



Another guy worried about his hair. 

Luckily for me, I was bald before even before using anything.


----------



## Derek7X (Jul 20, 2014)

tren is not a better mass builder than nandrolone... 
furthermore, take 2,000 nandrolone and you won't see your liver and cholesterol go to utter crap
take even 500 tren and you normally will heh


it serves a different purpose... you don't really see any pros using tren to build muscle bro...only to get the look and start preserving+creating muscle near the contest

basic pro stack...test/deca/dbol/gh/insulin/peptides/synthol . I don't see test/tren in pretty much any offseason stack of a high-tier competitor ...im sure there are some because there always has to be somebody that does it different ya know? I know a former mr.olympia used to run High Test/High Deca/Anadrol almost year round, and he would occasionally just throw in 300 tren into that cycle even though he was bulking because he felt "he wasn't seeing his abs enough"(lol,I'm serious) and had to "get himself straightened out" . lol


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Jul 20, 2014)

Anadrol


----------



## Alinshop (Jul 21, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> Another guy worried about his hair.
> 
> Luckily for me, I was bald before even before using anything.



Thankfully I still have mine, but when on Mast before a contest it really thins out. I think having legit growh helps it grow back,


----------



## Sandpig (Jul 21, 2014)

Alinshop said:


> Thankfully I still have mine, but when on Mast before a contest it really thins out. I think having legit growh helps it grow back,


I wouldn't know
I can't afford that stuff


----------



## Alinshop (Jul 21, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> I wouldn't know
> I can't afford that stuff



Tell "you know who" you need a raise!


----------



## Sandpig (Jul 21, 2014)

Alinshop said:


> Tell "you know who" you need a raise!


If you're talking about who I think you are,  I don't work for him.
We're just friends and I help out once in a while


----------



## Alinshop (Jul 21, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> If you're talking about who I think you are,  I don't work for him.
> We're just friends and I help out once in a while



Yeah man, I think you mentioned that a few weeks ago. I am old and forgetful.


----------



## GnarleyDemon (Jul 21, 2014)

I'll say Anadrol IMO at this point. For mass anyway


----------



## turbobusa (Jul 21, 2014)

That is an old favorite of mine d test deca. one thing though while eq does not give the size gains of say deca they are quality and hang with me much longer. 
Really like eq . Not dramatic but solid and no need for a shit load of ancillaries. 
The afore mentioned d test deca though is probably the best size strength stack in my experience.    T


----------



## GnarleyDemon (Jul 22, 2014)

turbobusa said:


> That is an old favorite of mine d test deca. one thing though while eq does not give the size gains of say deca they are quality and hang with me much longer.
> 
> Really like eq . Not dramatic but solid and no need for a shit load of ancillaries.
> 
> The afore mentioned d test deca though is probably the best size strength stack in my experience.    T




So this stack isn't just mostly hype resulting from Arnold, etc using these a lot? From what I understand there wasn't much else to choose from in those days and that's why they used them so much, but that's just speculation on my part. But many seem to say they really compliment each other well for some reason so if it's not just hype I may try this next


----------



## squatster (Jul 23, 2014)

we had a lot to choose from back in the 80's -every thing mostly came out of the pharmacy - you didn't get many fakes at all. I used to get a bottle of 100 anavar 2.5 mg and do a cycle out of it with great gains - let's see people do that now a days


----------



## Derek7X (Jul 23, 2014)

GnarleyDemon said:


> So this stack isn't just mostly hype resulting from Arnold, etc using these a lot? From what I understand there wasn't much else to choose from in those days and that's why they used them so much, but that's just speculation on my part. But many seem to say they really compliment each other well for some reason so if it's not just hype I may try this next



Bro, where do you get your info?? 

Test, deca, tren, dbol, dbol are the best mass building Anabolic period. It's not like there's a huge list to choose from. 

Taking the orals away, there's only test deca Tren. 

Test deca is two of those, and deca provides more mass than tren


----------



## GnarleyDemon (Jul 23, 2014)

Derek7X said:


> Bro, where do you get your info??
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Your point being??? Where do you get yours? Lol what your saying is true man, but I had heard somewhere that there was less to choose from in Arnold's day and that's why they used them almost exclusively... Leading to people saying that there is a synergism between dbol and deca. The question was whether or not dbol and deca are truly synergistic or do they just both work well because they're both good for mass. When I say synergy, I'm speaking of the micro-workings in the body and what each one does.... *sigh* bro you get my point. You aren't talking to a newb


----------



## GnarleyDemon (Jul 23, 2014)

Derek7X said:


> Bro, where do you get your info??
> 
> 
> 
> ...




And you act as if everyone reacts the same way you do to AAS, and I know people who can put on weight with winstrol so... Get off your high horse


----------



## amateurmale (Jul 23, 2014)

Water sucks, Gatorade is better


----------



## turbobusa (Jul 23, 2014)

GnarleyDemon said:


> So this stack isn't just mostly hype resulting from Arnold, etc using these a lot? From what I understand there wasn't much else to choose from in those days and that's why they used them so much, but that's just speculation on my part. But many seem to say they really compliment each other well for some reason so if it's not just hype I may try this next



Well those were not the arnold favs . But they were are favs with 
many people that have been around aas for some decades. 
DD is the one quoted with the if you can't.... regarding d test deca. 
Great stack as long as you can keep the food up. T


----------



## GnarleyDemon (Jul 23, 2014)

turbobusa said:


> Well those were not the arnold favs . But they were are favs with
> 
> many people that have been around aas for some decades.
> 
> ...




A lot if people claim to love it. Definitely something I'll be trying in the future.


----------



## humpthebobcat (Jul 23, 2014)

T E S T O S T E R O N E        I S            K I N G


after Ziegler came back from the Olympics didn't he get together with ciba and test like 300 compounds?  and they found dianabol to be the best alternative they could come up with besides test? my history is a bit fuzzy but this says a lot to me....the rest is just marketing hype...what they call "me too" drugs in the pharmaceutical industry today...different drugs that do the same thing just so they can have a share of the market

my .02 lbs


----------



## BigBob (Jul 23, 2014)

A nice little article about the good Dr. And Bob Hoffman. 
http://articles.philly.com/2002-10-20/sports/25352734_1_steroids-york-barbell-chuck-yesalis


----------



## notjustme (Jul 23, 2014)

for me. i would have to say tren ace.. for "quality" gains.. i know there are better mass builders but my personal experience is if you want solid gains without the water weight, tren is the answer..


----------



## Derek7X (Jul 23, 2014)

GnarleyDemon said:


> And you act as if everyone reacts the same way you do to AAS, and I know people who can put on weight with winstrol so... Get off your high horse





Yes.... every single human being on this planet will find that some kind of mixture of Test,Deca,Tren,Dbol,Drol will be the absolute best anabolic stack for them(no gh/slin/peptides/ph's included). If somebody doesn't like Dbol, they will use Drol. If they don't like Drol, they will use Dbol. But nobody will use anavar as one of the top 5 best growth compounds for them. Nor will they ever say that primo is better than Deca or Tren for them; because it is impossible. So my point remains, and you don't really make any sense...

Go to any IFBB Pro and tell them Winstrol is one of the top 5 compounds for putting on mass. Let me know what they say to you. 

You can put on weight on every single compound out there including masteron. What is your point? It makes no sense to even bring that up.

Not on a high horse - giving out basic 100% true info that anybody who has made it anywhere would confirm and agree with regarding the best compounds. Also, yes Deca/Dbol do actually have "synergy" in the body.


----------



## amateurmale (Jul 23, 2014)

Derek7X said:


> Go to any IFBB Pro and tell them Winstrol is one of the top 5 compounds for putting on mass. Let me know what they say to you.
> 
> 
> You can put on weight on every single compound out there including masteron. What is your point? It makes no sense to even bring that up.


Winny is not only a weak mass builder but it's probably the worst steroid for health. It will take your hdl down to zero.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jul 23, 2014)

amateurmale said:


> Winny is not only a weak mass builder but it's probably the worst steroid for health. It will take your hdl down to zero.





Derek7X said:


> Yes.... every single human being on this planet will find that some kind of mixture of Test,Deca,Tren,Dbol,Drol will be the absolute best anabolic stack for them(no gh/slin/peptides/ph's included). If somebody doesn't like Dbol, they will use Drol. If they don't like Drol, they will use Dbol. But nobody will use anavar as one of the top 5 best growth compounds for them. Nor will they ever say that primo is better than Deca or Tren for them; because it is impossible. So my point remains, and you don't really make any sense...
> 
> Go to any IFBB Pro and tell them Winstrol is one of the top 5 compounds for putting on mass. Let me know what they say to you.
> 
> ...


Its pointless to even try and help him. He knows everything and should write a book. It'd be on the times best sellers list of roid users. Apparently he has a deep disgust for dbol fyi


----------



## humpthebobcat (Jul 24, 2014)

was tren ever supposed to be given to humans, or just cattle?


----------



## humpthebobcat (Jul 24, 2014)

BigBob said:


> A nice little article about the good Dr. And Bob Hoffman.
> Where steroids were all the rage A doctor's curiosity and a businessman's love of weightlifting set off a revolution in York. - Philly.com



kinda interesting he said he wished to god he had never done it...wonder if he thought the risks weren't worth the rewards


----------



## squatster (Jul 24, 2014)

humpthebobcat said:


> was tren ever supposed to be given to humans, or just cattle?



Not sure on this- you see what is happening to fish that are living in the ponds near the cattle fields? The females are sporting the male colors - they said the juice is secreted out of the pics and they thought it would just down grade from the sun - but never new - add water and it gets it's strength back again
Sorry off subject
If you get real d-ball - it is kick ass - we used to use prob about 40 mg max and grow like mad - that is the real 80's and 90 stuff - can you grow on the new dball with low does?


----------



## Derek7X (Jul 24, 2014)

squatster said:


> Not sure on this- you see what is happening to fish that are living in the ponds near the cattle fields? The females are sporting the male colors - they said the juice is secreted out of the pics and they thought it would just down grade from the sun - but never new - add water and it gets it's strength back again
> Sorry off subject
> If you get real d-ball - it is kick ass - we used to use prob about 40 mg max and grow like mad - that is the real 80's and 90 stuff - can you grow on the new dball with low does?




just like most compounds, it depends on the lab . my buddies use several labs that even 20mg will be good and 30mg gives really good size....standard "high" dose will be 50mg and it's ridiculously good. i couldn't see anybody ever needing over 50-60mg unless they were a huge ifbb pro that bumped it to 100ish lol


----------



## GnarleyDemon (Jul 25, 2014)

Derek7X said:


> Yes.... every single human being on this planet will find that some kind of mixture of Test,Deca,Tren,Dbol,Drol will be the absolute best anabolic stack for them(no gh/slin/peptides/ph's included). If somebody doesn't like Dbol, they will use Drol. If they don't like Drol, they will use Dbol. But nobody will use anavar as one of the top 5 best growth compounds for them. Nor will they ever say that primo is better than Deca or Tren for them; because it is impossible. So my point remains, and you don't really make any sense...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I didn't say anyone would choose anavar for mass. It makes perfect sense for people who think deeper than whatever your capable of. There is biology going on inside your body Derek. It's not as simple as just take a bunch of "bulkers". Some AAS compliment each other in ways that other "bulkers" might not. It's science my friend and it makes perfect sense to people who aren't meat heads


----------



## amateurmale (Jul 25, 2014)

GnarleyDemon said:


> I didn't say anyone would choose anavar for mass. It makes perfect sense for people who think deeper than whatever your capable of. There is biology going on inside your body Derek. It's not as simple as just take a bunch of "bulkers". Some AAS compliment each other in ways that other "bulkers" might not. It's science my friend and it makes perfect sense to people who aren't meat heads


You guys need to stop....lol.


----------



## GnarleyDemon (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm new man and I'm not trying to start shit but there are too many jerk offs around here who try to act like they know some shit. My apologies but I gotta defend truth.


----------



## amateurmale (Jul 25, 2014)

GnarleyDemon said:


> I'm new man and I'm not trying to start shit but there are too many jerk offs around here who try to act like they know some shit. My apologies but I gotta defend truth.


Lmao


----------



## amateurmale (Jul 25, 2014)

You should wear a cape and be a super hero.


----------



## GnarleyDemon (Jul 25, 2014)

You're right I should lol


----------



## amateurmale (Jul 25, 2014)

We could call you Super Truth Defender Man!


----------



## thebrick (Jul 26, 2014)

If I could pick one favorite compound it would be test, test, test. The stuff that makes men, men.


----------



## Derek7X (Jul 26, 2014)

GnarleyDemon said:


> I'm new man and I'm not trying to start shit but there are too many jerk offs around here who try to act like they know some shit. My apologies but I gotta defend truth.



Jerk offs who try to act like they know some shit?

Let me know when you speak to some Mr.Olympias and don't talk about your friends gaining lots of weight on winstrol. And no, Anavar is never used by any IFBB bodybuilder to seriously gain weight and bulk on(in before you find one strange or bizarre example ...or some anomaly out of thousands). I don't see any truth in anything you are saying. Are you trying to act like you know some real scientific crap because anavar has some synergy with things? Let me explain something to you - no matter how synergistic the compound is, anavar's synergy with something else will never hold a candle up to the real mass builders. Deca/Anavar is the best synergy I can think of right now that works with that compound, and if you think Deca/Var is better than Deca/Dbol , you are out of your mind. Dbol is regarded as one of the absolute best bulking compounds in the history of steroids. 20 pounds in 4-5 weeks at a proper dose with real gear is not uncommon, and after you lose the water, the muscle/strength added is still at least 2-3x higher than the anavar.

Test/Tren/Anadrol, Test/Tren/Dbol, Test/Deca/Dbol, Test/Deca/Drol , Test/Tren/Drol/Dbol , Test/Deca/Tren/Drol , Test/Deca/Tren/Dbol .

 Pick your cycle, that's what they're using to really gain the size; on top of that there may be some EQ/Masteron/etc for other beneficial purposes.

Not talking about this anymore...


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jul 26, 2014)

Derek7X said:


> Jerk offs who try to act like they know some shit?
> 
> Let me know when you speak to some Mr.Olympias and don't talk about your friends gaining lots of weight on winstrol. And no, Anavar is never used by any IFBB bodybuilder to seriously gain weight and bulk on(in before you find one strange or bizarre example ...or some anomaly out of thousands). I don't see any truth in anything you are saying. Are you trying to act like you know some real scientific crap because anavar has some synergy with things? Let me explain something to you - no matter how synergistic the compound is, anavar's synergy with something else will never hold a candle up to the real mass builders. Deca/Anavar is the best synergy I can think of right now that works with that compound, and if you think Deca/Var is better than Deca/Dbol , you are out of your mind. Dbol is regarded as one of the absolute best bulking compounds in the history of steroids. 20 pounds in 4-5 weeks at a proper dose with real gear is not uncommon, and after you lose the water, the muscle/strength added is still at least 2-3x higher than the anavar.
> 
> ...


U should read his other thread lol


----------



## MattG (Jul 26, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> U should read his other thread lol



Yeah, too much antagonizing for my likings. Attitudes and egos arent what Anasci is about. :naughty1:


----------



## amateurmale (Jul 26, 2014)

Super Truth Defender Man!


----------



## naplestraining (Jul 30, 2014)

test/tren/winny
pre contest only, hated the sides but looked great.
tough choice- look great, but feel like shit or 
feel great but, look like shit.


----------



## Diesel7421 (Jul 31, 2014)

M-1-T strong, lean, awesome workouts and lean size, I dont get water weight on it! Cant find domestic source anyone can help with that?


----------



## xmen1234 (Jul 31, 2014)

IVG's Test 400 and Tren Ace!


----------



## Flex86 (Aug 25, 2014)

Base test- tren, EQ then switch tren out 8 weeks with NPP - 16 week run


----------



## frank zazz (Aug 26, 2014)

I always use text but after that dbol for the strength.


----------



## zoey101fan (Aug 26, 2014)

Tren ace!

Assuming there is a TRT base.

It is tough to push the scale up on tren, but when you do, you know that it is all quality muscle mass.  I can run 80iu's slin + tren + 6500 kcals per day and still get a recomp effect.  It is amazing.

The one thing that trips me up about tren ace is that I get the cough EVERY SINGLE TIME I INJECT.  about 50% of the time it is fairly mild, and the other 50% it is full out leaning over the sink, hacking my lungs out, and trying not to puke.   ....i have actually learned to enjoy the feeling a bit.


My second favorite would be either deca or test.  Probably test.  I am not fond of orals at all.  I don't really love any other injectables besides test, tren and nand


----------



## Sandpig (Aug 27, 2014)

zoey101fan said:


> Tren ace!
> 
> Assuming there is a TRT base.
> 
> ...


I'm a big tren ace fan too
Have you tried any of the Parabolan that some of the labs are producing now?


----------



## zoey101fan (Aug 27, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> I'm a big tren ace fan too
> Have you tried any of the Parabolan that some of the labs are producing now?




naw i've actually never tried hex.  I was thinking about picking up like 20g's of it and prepping 10g's solo and prepping the other 10 into a tri-tren blend.


----------



## Abaxenrep (Sep 1, 2014)

I would have to say for all around need and effectiveness TEST .. It is just overall the one compound needed to build almost every cycle and can get great results alone.. If I had to choose another it would def be tren ace.. It's my new found love


----------



## levram (Sep 1, 2014)

WarHammer said:


> What's everyone's favorite compound for high quality gains?





In order;

1.) Food
2.) Training consistent
3.) Tren Ace
4.) Equipoise (hunger = food = grow)
5.) Test


----------



## depotgang (Sep 4, 2014)

Tren with test e and gw


----------

